# Breaking Royal News



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh dear !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Amusing but still sad, as Harry got on very well with both of his grandparents and was at pains to ensure the racist comment was not from either of them.....

I genuinely hope that HE will return, Meghan ought to stay and babysit......


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

She’ll do the right thing and support her husband, the racists as they already do, will pillory her no matter what she does.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

She is heavily pregnant isn't she? So has a great excuse not to come back. 

I suspect she wont be missed!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, she ought to stay away and let Philip be buried without any fuss, just the way he wanted.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Someone as to stay at home to run the charity thats helping to pay their bills


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Harry will fly in for the funeral next Saturday, Meghan will not - she has been advised by her Doctor not to travel as she is heavily pregnant.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

She did not seem to have the problem with travel during her first pregnancy perhaps the doctors in La La land protect their patients better


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Or, you just interpret medical advice the way that suits your purpose.

We now await the tv interview in which she says how much support she had had to give to Harry.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Seven days to the Funeral.

Ten days quarantine.

Hmmmm .......


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

If you read the small print there will be a get out clause if not they will write one in or will be part of the crew on his green private flight so no restrictions


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was wondering about that. Perhaps they will hold it all again for him?


----------

